# Nursing student interested in stripping



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm 19 years old, in my second year of nursing. I have this desire to explore my sexual side more, I am a virgin and never been in a relationship but that is okay with me, I will wait for a special person before having sex. However, I have this urge to become a stripper, i also joined a website called streamate and I went on there like 3 times to webcam model, it made me feel bad being naked in front of strangers but at the same time i also liked it although i haven't done it for a while. I suffer from social anxiety obviously and I'm a shy person but i have a fantasy of becoming a stripper. I know it seems crazy and stripping is not glamorous and can have great impact on one emotionally. However, I cannot stop thinking about it. There are a number of reasons why i want this i guess firstly i enjoy being naked, i like the idea of doing something daring that no one would ever expect of me and the money the idea of men paying to see me naked excites me ( and yes i do understand it's not all fun and games) I don;t understand why I have this desire i know it seems strange and i guess i do understand the reasons actually but i cannot stop thinking about it, it keeps coming to me that I should give stripping a go! Basically i just want to talk about how i feel and does anyone understand? or feel the same way? :b


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I've felt the same pretty much, I don't see anything wrong with it tho.

I definitely understsand the need to want to express one's sexuality 

You should definitely continue if it makes you happy. If you want to quit because you decide that it's wrong or not for you, then quit... that way you know for sure if you should have done it!


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes I've thought about it. I still do...i would become a stripper if i could dance and was thin.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah I can see the appeal of it.

Just make sure you stay safe (if you are going to do it).

Also, I'd imagine it could warp your perspective of men a bit (especially as you say your experience with guys is limited). Remember we aren't all like the guys you will meet.

Also, it's great that you have another career you are pursuing. I wouldn't be putting all my eggs in the stripping basket, if you know what I mean. 

(I sound like someone's dad :?)


There was a member here who worked as a stripper but she's not around anymore.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I understand your feelings, but I strongly recommend against actually doing it. As you said in your post, the reality is not as glamorous as the fantasy. In your head you're stripping, turning guys on, expressing yourself, being desired, etc and then getting dressed and going home. In reality, none of those guys will have any respect for you, they'll see you as an object and you might start to see yourself that way. You're likely to be harassed, you'll be put in physically dangerous situations, you'll probably be stalked. Many of your coworkers will likely be on hard drugs, may have abusive partners, and may put you in situations you shouldn't be in. You'll be pressured to go into harder and illegal forms of sex work.

If this is something you're serious about, go spend some time in a strip club. Talk to a stripper about what she does, (*but talk to her when men aren't around*). Do your research and get informed, especially of the risks and downsides.

Honestly, this is something that should probably remain a fantasy, keep it in your head rather than actually do it, and maybe when you have a bf roleplay being a stripper with him. You could also take a pole dancing class at a gym, to help with the fantasy without needing to risk yourself.

Be safe.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Shameful said:


> I understand your feelings, but I strongly recommend against actually doing it. As you said in your post, the reality is not as glamorous as the fantasy. In your head you're stripping, turning guys on, expressing yourself, being desired, etc and then getting dressed and going home. In reality, none of those guys will have any respect for you, they'll see you as an object and you might start to see yourself that way. You're likely to be harassed, you'll be put in physically dangerous situations, you'll probably be stalked. Many of your coworkers will likely be on hard drugs, may have abusive partners, and may put you in situations you shouldn't be in. You'll be pressured to go into harder and illegal forms of sex work.
> 
> If this is something you're serious about, go spend some time in a strip club. Talk to a stripper about what she does, (*but talk to her when men aren't around*). Do your research and get informed, especially of the risks and downsides.
> 
> ...


You're just too negative, and I would guess conservatiev as well. Besides, web cam stripping is completely harmless in a physical sense.

You are right that the sex industry is riddled with troubled people, but there are "classy" establishments too.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

ive only known one woman that was a stripper at one time (who coincidentally was a nurse), but she was high on oxycontin like all of the time and thought her cement filled titties looked real so she was clearly delusional, and she didnt seem so happy since she was in an abusive relationship with my dad and she actively sought out abusive relationships (friendships included), but anyway, imo, as a stripper youre exposing yourself to a lot of potentially harmful elements, and it just seems like it's all very seedy, and while i can understand wanting to express your sexuality, making yourself so vulnerable on a large scale, while being in close physical proximity to the type of people that do visit strip clubs... i dunno... i would be very careful and really think this through if i were you

and i feel like, same with the type of women that do porn, a lot of women talk about how much they love stripping/porn just for the sake of being contrarian and then you find out 10 years later they had an out of control crack habit and an abusive beefcake boyfriend that would threaten to break her son's sternum if she left, and that stripping/porn almost ruined her life

but yeah like, do your research and stuff, and just make sure you actually want to do this, and that you'll be ok with having done this, later on, especially with the internet and everything... your past can really come back to haunt you

EDIT: i wrote this thinking op wanted to become a legit stripper like, with the pole and everything, and do webcam on the side. is that what's happening here or is this just about webcam?


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi yes i mean actual stripping, webcam wasn't for me i found it boring in one place in my room that's why i thought of actual stripping in a club


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> Yes I've thought about it. I still do...i would become a stripper if i could dance and was thin.


Hey i'm not thin, pretty average but not overweight i can't really dance lol that's something i'd have to work on


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

orsomething said:


> ive only known one woman that was a stripper at one time (who coincidentally was a nurse), but she was high on oxycontin like all of the time and thought her cement filled titties looked real so she was clearly delusional, and she didnt seem so happy since she was in an abusive relationship with my dad and she actively sought out abusive relationships (friendships included), but anyway, imo, as a stripper youre exposing yourself to a lot of potentially harmful elements, and it just seems like it's all very seedy, and while i can understand wanting to express your sexuality, making yourself so vulnerable on a large scale, while being in close physical proximity to the type of people that do visit strip clubs... i dunno... i would be very careful and really think this through if i were you
> 
> and i feel like, same with the type of women that do porn, a lot of women talk about how much they love stripping/porn just for the sake of being contrarian and then you find out 10 years later they had an out of control crack habit and an abusive beefcake boyfriend that would threaten to break her son's sternum if she left, and that stripping/porn almost ruined her life
> 
> ...


You have an amazing way of writing, that makes things simultaneously hilarious and horrifying.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

shymystery7 said:


> Hey i'm not thin, pretty average but not overweight i can't really dance lol that's something i'd have to work on


Yea and most strippers aren't thin they're thick...but in shape as well. I think it would be an interesting thing to try out but i doubt i'd ever pull through with it. I've watched videos of girls dancing on polls and it was amazing how they could do that...i was like i want to be able to do that!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Unlike some people, I have no problem with strippers/porn performers or anyone else doing whatever they want.

However, honestly, it sounds like you want to do it for the wrong reasons. I think the things you listed are reasons a lot of women end up regretting it. 

Understand that once you get involved in things like that, there is the chance that people will recognize you in other places. For instance, consider that you might be working in a different job 10 years later and someone recognizes you and says something. 

What I'm saying is I think a lot of women who do this still have the typical "Ewww!" attitude about sex. And especially about "pervy" men. If you are going to be a stripper, you're going to meet A LOT of really pervy men and you will hear a lot of things you don't want to hear. 

And understand this. A lot of those guys go to those places hoping there might be some chance they can get laid. They WILL try to talk you into dating them. 

Put simply, men assume that women who want to be strippers love sex and are unusually kinky and horny. That might be the wrong assumption but it's what they think.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

well you can start by sending me some pictures :yes:clap:b


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Pay me and i'll send you pics lol


----------



## Rashomon89 (Dec 24, 2013)

This is weird "urge". I guess it's benign as long as you keep yourself anonymous and earn money. 
But I must say I don't believe that person with SA would ever go out and strip in front of people. That would be weird as well. 
And I suppose that can make your social life complicated - family, future boyfriends, friends. Is it worth it? Find yourself a boyfriend - and do this in front of him?


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

shymystery7 said:


> Pay me and i'll send you pics lol


Okay!!!!!!  8) 8)


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

its your life...but from the ones ive come accross, some do it because of a low self esteem and the attention from stripping helps garner a false sense of worth. others are very confident and just do it for the money. other just do it for the thrill

but after awhile of participating in it, ive noticed all of them develop a warped sense of self worth, reality, relationships, etc.... they're almost mentally damaged in a way. im sure someone will be upset i said that, but im just reporting my experiences. so be careful.


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Laith said:


> its your life...but from the ones ive come accross, some do it because of a low self esteem and the attention from stripping helps garner a false sense of worth. others are very confident and just do it for the money. other just do it for the thrill
> 
> but after awhile of participating in it, ive noticed all of them develop a warped sense of self worth, reality, relationships, etc.... they're almost mentally damaged in a way. im sure someone will be upset i said that, but im just reporting my experiences. so be careful.


I will not take that offensively, I know what you mean. I will take some pole dancing lessons first and see how I feel. Then, I might be think of stripping. I'm not going to rush into it


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Shinobi1001 said:


> Okay!!!!!!  8) 8)


oh really? well money first then pics


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Rashomon89 said:


> This is weird "urge". I guess it's benign as long as you keep yourself anonymous and earn money.
> But I must say I don't believe that person with SA would ever go out and strip in front of people. That would be weird as well.
> And I suppose that can make your social life complicated - family, future boyfriends, friends. Is it worth it? Find yourself a boyfriend - and do this in front of him?


I don't agree when you said a person with SA would never strip. People are different and I know how much of a difficulty my SA is on a daily basis. I have not actually stripped but yes it is something i'm interested in even though I have social anxiety, I have less of a problem getting naked in front of people than I do communicating and interacting with others!


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Unlike some people, I have no problem with strippers/porn performers or anyone else doing whatever they want.
> 
> However, honestly, it sounds like you want to do it for the wrong reasons. I think the things you listed are reasons a lot of women end up regretting it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was a good post. But yeah i'm still thinking about it so i'll see and hopefully I will make a good decision!


----------



## Rashomon89 (Dec 24, 2013)

shymystery7 said:


> I have less of a problem getting naked in front of people than I do communicating and interacting with others!


I just think it's contradictory. Shy, socially awkward person stripping in front of strangers - that kills the definition of shyness! Do you think your communication and interaction with others would be improved after getting naked in front of them?


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Rashomon89 said:


> I just think it's contradictory. Shy, socially awkward person stripping in front of strangers - that kills the definition of shyness! Do you think your communication and interaction with others would be improved after getting naked in front of them?


Well, I have a complex personality. Can anyone ever be straight forward? Well, it may help in some ways but others probably not or it could have a negative effect. But I just like the idea and the dancing for money seems like fun


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

You can strip for me anytime.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Do it if you want to do it that's if you really don't care about your reputation. Also think if it's a possibility for your parents to find out. The good thing about being a stripper is that no one is aloud to touch you and you make money easily. You also get to have your own stripper name like Dixie Normas and don't forget the outfits too. Colorful and full of glitter.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

As long as you have seriously thought about it, then I don't see a problem with it.

Your university friends/course mates (and quite possibly your family) are sure to find out at some point though, so you've just got to be prepared for that. Or will you be open and honest about it to them from the outset? We actually had a part-time stripper stay over at our house for a few weeks last year (she was a friend of one of my housemates and needed a place to stay), and she had no qualms about everyone knowing what she did, even her family. She also stripped throughout her studies.

I also agree with a previous poster about talking to a stripper before you take the plunge. They should be able to better judge how suitable you are to deal with all of the hassle that it would bring you. You will certainly need very thick skin and a strong backbone.


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> As long as you have seriously thought about it, then I don't see a problem with it.
> 
> Your university friends/course mates (and quite possibly your family) are sure to find out at some point though, so you've just got to be prepared for that. Or will you be open and honest about it to them from the outset? We actually had a part-time stripper stay over at our house for a few weeks last year (she was a friend of one of my housemates and needed a place to stay), and she had no qualms about everyone knowing what she did, even her family. She also stripped throughout her studies.
> 
> I also agree with a previous poster about talking to a stripper before you take the plunge. They should be able to better judge how suitable you are to deal with all of the hassle that it would bring you. You will certainly need very thick skin and a strong backbone.


No i wouldn't tell them and yes there is a chance they could find out but i wouldn't say it is for sure but yeah if it happens then i will just deal with it then lol. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

What will you do when you apply for a nursing job? Will you leave this off your resume and lie when asked about past jobs, or will you include it? There's definitely a risk that employers will judge you for that and not hire you based on that. Especially depending on where you work, you'll pretty much be blacklisted from any job in a school - remember all the teachers who got fired because nudes of her ended up online.


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Shameful said:


> What will you do when you apply for a nursing job? Will you leave this off your resume and lie when asked about past jobs, or will you include it? There's definitely a risk that employers will judge you for that and not hire you based on that. Especially depending on where you work, you'll pretty much be blacklisted from any job in a school - remember all the teachers who got fired because nudes of her ended up online.


If I applied for a job of course i wouldn't include that on my CV, who would lol


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

There's just always a risk of them searching your name and finding you listed on some strip club's website, or on the yelp review of someone who like your performance.


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Shameful said:


> There's just always a risk of them searching your name and finding you listed on some strip club's website, or on the yelp review of someone who like your performance.


The UK websites that I have seen near me don't have names and pics of strippers. Also i searched strip clubs on yelp and only US clubs seem to come up, so it's unlikely that information about me would come up on the internet.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't they go by stage names? Wouldn't strip clubs take steps to *protect* their strippers' identities?

I've known two strippers in the past - they were both OK - a little rough around the edges, but there wasn't anything wrong with them. It was just a job (a well-paying one at that).

Some people will judge you for it - you just have to take the attitude of _"Yeah, I'm a stripper; so what?"_ and own it.


----------



## hingedthomas (Sep 10, 2013)

gimme a private show and ill say if you should become a stripper or not.


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

hingedthomas said:


> gimme a private show and ill say if you should become a stripper or not.


you're 16 Thomas, don't be silly


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nitrogen said:


> One of my biochem professor's assistants (who passed the MCAT with hardly any studying, speaks four languages fluently) became an escort/stripper on the side and she charged $$$$ on an hourly rate - utilizing her language fluency and intelligence, and she ended up making more money through that than with her science-related work alone. Funny.


Hmm interesting but I don't want to have sex with anyone so I wouldn't become an escort


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> Don't they go by stage names? Wouldn't strip clubs take steps to *protect* their strippers' identities?
> 
> I've known two strippers in the past - they were both OK - a little rough around the edges, but there wasn't anything wrong with them. It was just a job (a well-paying one at that).
> 
> Some people will judge you for it - you just have to take the attitude of _"Yeah, I'm a stripper; so what?"_ and own it.


Yeah most people don't talk about it openly, thanks


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

well thats a thread. jeez >< i didn't even read it just the title lol.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

The nurse's uniform could come in handy.

phwoooarrrr!










(I'm just preparing you for what you will deal with :>)


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Could you describe some of the things that you are learning to be a nurse...

Because I doubt the validity of your thread, I think it's probably bogus....

What arm do you take a blood pressure in, lying, sitting, or standing, when is the best time to weigh a person or take their temperature, what is an ACE wrap, how does one perform CPR, what is Hydroxyzine, when shouldn't an X-Ray be performed, what is a finger stick, Ducolox, a Guiac test etc?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

WinterDave said:


> Because I doubt the validity of your thread, I think it's probably bogus....


Why would it be?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Who cares 

We want pics , we want pics. , we want pics 

Didn't read much else beyond stripping nurse . 

Pics pics pics . We want pics 




Heheheh


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

A brand new poster, with just a few messages, coincidentally posting such a provocative thread....

Yeah, right....

These posts are probably all by a 14-25 year old boy, doing it for kicks and attention....


----------



## hingedthomas (Sep 10, 2013)

WinterDave said:


> Could you describe some of the things that you are learning to be a nurse...
> 
> Because I doubt the validity of your thread, I think it's probably bogus....
> 
> What arm do you take a blood pressure in, lying, sitting, or standing, when is the best time to weigh a person or take their temperature, what is an ACE wrap, how does one perform CPR, what is Hydroxyzine, when shouldn't an X-Ray be performed, what is a finger stick, Ducolox, a Guiac test etc?


i dont think u doubt the thread..i think u just wanna share that u know stuff about nursing or whatever it is...


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

There was a documentary on the news the other day about this exact thing, you should try and look it up it may have been done by Lisa Ling (reporter).
Socially Anxious girl uses stripping as a way of getting outside her shell. Its like shes someone else on stage acting, and also likes the idea of being desired by men. 
However there are a lot of risks, even in the high class strip joints your still grinding on all sorts of people. and most of the time these people are under the influence so you never know what they might do in a private room. 
On the other hand it may be a confidence building and enjoyable thing for you. If its something you seriously want to consider I would go to a few clubs and observe. 
I have mixed feelings about it, it just seems too risky. Its a lot to think about thats for sure. Im no counselor, but I feel like theres got to be better outlets for you to overcome SA than being a stripper ha.


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

WinterDave said:


> A brand new poster, with just a few messages, coincidentally posting such a provocative thread....
> 
> Yeah, right....
> 
> These posts are probably all by a 14-25 year old boy, doing it for kicks and attention....


No i'm a 19 year old female, 20 next month actually! I'm not sure about everything you are saying, I'm from the UK and we probably learn slightly different things at university than you. We take a blood pressure on either arm usually unless there's reason not too on one arm such as the patient has a PICC Line. It is usually done sitting down or in the hospital if they are in bed then it is done lying down. CPR are chest compressions and rescue breaths if someone can't breath or their heart has stopped. I have not had to do this on anyone but we have practised in university. You can believe what you want, i don't need to post many threads as I have other things to do apart from this forum but this is something I wanted to talk about so i did.


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Grog said:


> Who cares
> 
> We want pics , we want pics. , we want pics
> 
> ...


Lol you're not getting any. go to a strip club and see a show for yourself


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

hingedthomas said:


> i dont think u doubt the thread..i think u just wanna share that u know stuff about nursing or whatever it is...


exactly haha, I wasn't expecting an exam when I posted this thread.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Booooooo
Ha ha ha 

The nearest strip club is 470 km away  
But that's ok I don't mind not getting a pic but it never hurts to ask &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> There was a documentary on the news the other day about this exact thing, you should try and look it up it may have been done by Lisa Ling (reporter).
> Socially Anxious girl uses stripping as a way of getting outside her shell. Its like shes someone else on stage acting, and also likes the idea of being desired by men.
> However there are a lot of risks, even in the high class strip joints your still grinding on all sorts of people. and most of the time these people are under the influence so you never know what they might do in a private room.
> On the other hand it may be a confidence building and enjoyable thing for you. If its something you seriously want to consider I would go to a few clubs and observe.
> I have mixed feelings about it, it just seems too risky. Its a lot to think about thats for sure. Im no counselor, but I feel like theres got to be better outlets for you to overcome SA than being a stripper ha.


That's interesting, I will watch it. Is it called 'this is life' episode 6 is about strippers so is this what you mean? Yes you're right i'm sure there are many ways but it's not all about overcoming social anxiety, i actually feel drawn to it and interested and want to try it that's all and hopefully make good money haha.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Tbh I wasn't watching it I heard it from another room so I can't say for sure ha. But I can see the allure to it. Maybe you should be a waitress first, similar principal, be flirtatious and get a lot of tips ha. Or be an exotic waitress, I'm not sure what they call the places in England but here its Hooters or Twin Peaks. You get to show some skin/wear revealing outfits. If only there was more demand for male strippers....gay strip clubs I almost forgot. Its settled then. Ill send you a post card, we'll swap tricks we learn, I keep getting this feeling it may be a pain in the arse tho ; )


----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

The idea of being a stripper is likely a fantasy for you and on the surface seems like it scratches several itches, but I think the reality wouldn't be so nice. Sometimes we kind of daydream about something without actually wanting to go ahead with it when push comes to shove. And because you're going from webcam to in-person, it's a big step. If you do go for it, make sure you can do some sort of trial run whereby you can get your feet wet and back out again if it's not for you. But if it works out and you like it, fair play to you. The world needs strippers. I think.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

shymystery7 said:


> oh really? well money first then pics


If you're hot, maybe we can hook up! On the other hand, I have a feeling you're trolling...It's hard to believe a girl would make this thread


----------

